# Eclipse mit Workspace portable?



## JohnDoe (4. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich fange gerade in Vorbereitung auf mein nächstes Semester mit Java und OOP an.
Nun würde ich Eclipse und meine Projekte auf drei unterschiedlichen Rechnern benötigen.
Daher stellt sich mir die Frage ob ich Eclipse so weit von Dateistrukturen lösen kann dass man es inklusive seiner Projekte mitnehmen kann.
Eclipse selbst ist ja kein Problem, da es ja nicht installiert wird. Aber wie ist es mit dem Workspace?
Ich verwende Windows...


----------



## zeja (4. August 2009)

Kein Problem.

Einfach eclipse und workspace zippen und an beliebiger Stelle auf dem anderen Rechner entpacken. Beim starten von eclipse kannst du dann wieder den workspace auswählen.


----------



## JohnDoe (4. August 2009)

Danke, genau das wollte ich eben nicht. Ich suche halt eine Möglichkeit, das ganze direkt vom Stick auszuführen ohne jedesmal den Workspace neu angeben zu müssen.

Als stünde beispielsweise im Pfade ..\workspace


----------



## Akeshihiro (4. August 2009)

Hmm... Einfach mal ne Idee, die Silkroadbotter kennen das ja zu Genüge xD

Also man bastelt sich einfach nen Starter. Diesen Starter startest du dann einfach aufm Stick. Der Starter ermittelt dann den Pfad vom Eclipseordner etc. und wenn in dem Pfad auch der Workspace liegt, dann fügst du den Workspacepfad noch zum Eclipsepfad hinzu.

Das musst du dann nur noch unter <Eclipsepfad>/configuration/.settings/org.eclipse.ui.ide.prefs den Key RECENT_WORKSPACES mit dem Workspacepfad belegen.

Und zum Schluss startet der Starter dann halt noch Eclipse.

EDIT:
Hab grad bissl rumgespielt mit dem besagten Key RECENT_WORKSPACES. Du kannst auch einfach workspace hintippen, dann ist der Workspace halt im Eclipseordner oder wenn du ..\\workspace eingibst, dann halt im gleichen Ordner, wie der Eclipseordner. Du kannst also auch mit relativen Pfaden arbeiten, vergiss den Starter ^^


----------



## JohnDoe (4. August 2009)

Ich probier grad einfach mal das mit dem ..\workspace. Aber der brauch ja ewig für das Kopieren auf den Stick....


----------



## Akeshihiro (4. August 2009)

Unter Windows zweimal den Backslash.

Geschwindigkeit: Naja, sind ja auch viele Dateien => viele kleine Dateien brauchen länger als eine große Datei, aber da du das ja auf dem Stick ausführen willst, kannste das eben nicht zippen...

Dafür wird man vermutlich auch einen etwas schnelleren Stick brauchen. Ich schätze beim Arbeiten wird das nicht so problematisch sein, aber der Start wird vermutlich etwas länger dauern... Müsste man aber ausprobieren... Kannst ja dann sagen, obs geklappt hat und wie lang man warten muss etc.


----------

